# Calm healthy horses feed regime



## Maz55 (5 January 2018)

Anyone had any experience with the above? Im referring to the calm healthy horses website and grass affected horses. What were your horses symptoms and what changes if any did you see? Anyone had success with supplements not supplied by CHC (which are expensive)?


----------



## Shay (5 January 2018)

This is New Zealand based?  Although the science may be accurate, it is not applicable to the UK.  We don't have the same grass types here, nor do we feed the same types of fodder.  Horses behaviour can absolutely be adversely impacted by feed - but I can't personally see any reason to feed this particular supplement type.

Unless you are in fact based in New Zealand (in which case a UK forum might be of limited help!) it might be an idea to start with posting what issues you are having, what you are feeding and seek advice that way?


----------



## Maz55 (5 January 2018)

Thanks for reply. It is New Zealand based so that&#8217;s a fair comment but relevant as my horse on rye grass grazing - as are many horses in uk that are on land previously used for cattle. They also now have a uk distributor so someone over here is obviously buying these supplements?


----------



## Leo Walker (5 January 2018)

I didn't realise they had started doing this. I agree with their stance on salt and some other things, but I'm happy to feed a low sugar/starch diet, salt and a no iron mineral balancer.


----------



## Maz55 (5 January 2018)

They now have a uk website I&#8217;ve noticed. What balancer do you feed out of interest and have you noticed any change in horse&#8217;s temperament since feeding it? I&#8217;ve just started with progressive earth pro balance but struggling to get my mare to eat it


----------



## Leo Walker (5 January 2018)

I use the basic progressive earth one. He needs a reasonable amount of food, half a scoop or so, to mix it in or hes not so keen.


----------

